# Black crown molding....wall paint ideas?



## notcreative2011 (May 13, 2011)

I am trying to pick paint colors for a new home but need some help. The whole house has black crown molding. What color should I paint the walls? Do I have to stick with white?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Violet walls with black molding gives a nice bordello feel. Red walls could have a nice Asian feel. 


You could paint the molding.....


----------



## CruiseDivaNJ (Apr 10, 2011)

cappucino/Latte color..will look classic!


----------



## CruiseDivaNJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops!! 
Wait, Unless you were going for bordello!! hehehe


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Black, the color that isn't a color, will go with anything. It depends on the look you seek. Black and tan is a classic, agree with cruisediva. But then, you could always paint the crown and free yourself of your dilemna.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would get tired of that much black crown moulding in a hurry. What color are the ceilings? What color is the rest of the trim?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I would paint the walls with a creamy off white color which would go very nicely with your black crown molding. It would give your home a classic traditional look that is timeless.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I want to know the obvious. What color are they now and WHY were they painted black to begin with. In all my years,I do not think but once have I seen black trim and I painted that.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> I want to know the obvious. What color are they now and WHY were they painted black to begin with. In all my years,I do not think but once have I seen black trim and I painted that.


I painted a lot of gallery and sound studios ceilings that had to be black for some reasons including disguising infrastructure but Chris, you win. :thumbsup:

I have never painted a piece of nice crown molding black.:thumbup:Somebody did though. 

I have rescued a few "teenage years" goth black bedrooms from the darkside though, once in a drop dead Victorian. It had nice flat black on walls and ceiling and I could tell the trim was done by a master. I looked for a crypt and only worked on it during daylight hours. Vampires and others among the living dead don't scare me much. But put some make believe goth teen popping out of the closet, dogged out with a mutt with a tiny black bow and black lipstick? Don't think I could take the shock. 

Sorry folks, black trim, especially nice crown up around the ceiling, just does not strike me as elegant. Maybe I will change my mind if I see wall and ceiling color and what was used for the rest of the trim. Right now the OP is suggesting white and I cannot process this looking good. Especially if doors and windows are still white or something.


----------



## CruiseDivaNJ (Apr 10, 2011)

My initial thougth whent he OP said "new home" was, "I never saw black crown moulding in new construction". Im a real estate agent, so I am guessing when I read new home I thought this, but it is probably a new home to the OP and not new construction. I have seen a lot of new construction (as well as resales) and I have never seen black moulding in new homes....

Maybe the suggestion of painting the crown moulding white or vanilla before deciding on paint color would be best...if in fact it is new construction, tell them you want it white...


----------



## tgm1024 (Apr 24, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Sorry folks, black trim, especially nice crown up around the ceiling, just does not strike me as elegant.


IMO crown should _almost _always be lighter than the wall. For example, when a white or off-white crown caps a putty colored wall, it's a spectacular accent.

YMMV


----------



## tgm1024 (Apr 24, 2010)

This reminds me of a how-to site on crown molding that said something like "The first rule to remember when putting up crown molding is _don't_." I disagree, but always chuckled at it.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I've painted baseboards black on a couple of occassions, and not for goths. It looked awesome. One instance was for a faux decorator who has impeccable understanding/training with color, she loves it. I can't say I would paint my crown black, but I don't discourage those from trying it. Some of the neatest effects I've seen come from experimentation. I try to bring black into a scheme whenever the opportunity arises, and it adds punch to a lot of looks. It's not everybody's taste, but it's an underused accent. The trim on these columns was originally spec'd for white, but I suggested a gloss black, which tied into the black used on the staircase. They were skeptical, but let me apply some. They both loved it, and it draws a lot of positive feedback. It anchors the columns, draws your eye quicker, and helps to set off the stain glass panels.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

tgm1024 said:


> IMO crown should _almost _always be lighter than the wall. For example, when a white or off-white crown caps a putty colored wall, it's a spectacular accent.
> 
> YMMV


Funny. IMO it should be the opposite. :laughing: 

Just goes to show...... you should paint things how YOU like them.


----------

